

Silicon Valley Discriminates Against Women, Even If They're Better - spikels
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/businessdesk/2013/03/silicon-valleys-war-against-wo.html

======
gokulk
Unless a person has a first hand account, this is nothing to discuss about. I
have personally meet many successful CEOs or top ranking women in the valley.
Geneder or Origin are not an issue unless you make them. All that matters is
what ideas you have got and how you implement them.

